# Pamācības >  Vajadzīgas video/audio ieejas televizoram.

## Gaija_5D

Nu re, sakarā ar TV digitalizāciju savajadzējās televizorā ievietot un pieslēgt video un audio ligzdas, vai arī scart ligzdu ar ieejām. Tur vecais Elektrons 51-TC451DI ar japāņu kineskou strādā super un to netaisos mainīt. Un tādu cilvēku, kas ko līdzīgu lieto ir daudz. Vai ir kāda shēmas izmaiņas lai to veiktu, varbūt ir kāda shēmas jau gatava bildīte? 
Jaunie digitalizētāji tādus cilvēkus sūta uz veikalu pēc jauna televizora. Tas ir negodīgi pret TV skatītāju un klientu. Man ir tāds pēc skata televizors. Un tehnikai ir jāļauj strādāt.

Vai tur vajag arī kādu releju likt kas pārmet galus vai uz komutātoriem var uztaisīt?

----------


## Jon

Tā kā pēc esošā radiokanāla vairs nebūs nekādas vajadzības (nav jēgas taisīt RF modulatoru), vari to mierīgi izmest ārā. Padod uzreiz kompozīto videosignālu no tjūnera/dekodera uz video pastiprinātāju. Šim nolūkam pielodē tam ieejā RCA džeku. Ja gribi izmantot arī televizora skaņas traktu, uzliec tādu pat RCA džeku priekš audiosignāla. Ja tjūners/dekoders atrodas tiešā tuvumā, tev pat nevajadzēs īpašu kabeli priekš video signāla; pietiks ar visprastāko, ko tu parasti lieto priekš audio.

----------


## Didzis

Nebūs vis tik vienkarši videoieeju uztaisīt. Esmu kādreiz simtiem TV pārbūvejis un zinu, ko saku. Videopastiprinātājam uz bāzi vajag priekšspriegumu un tā vienkārši radiokanālu neizmetīsi. Skaņa šim TV regulējas elektroniski un arī to jāzin uz kuru kāju skaņas starpfrekvences mikrenei jāpadod. Krievu internetā jau shēmas var vēl atrast, bet vai ir jēga. Ja pats netaisīsi videoieeju, tad jebkurš meistars paprasīs sumu, kura ievērojami pārsniegs TV vērtību. Tā nu tas ir, ka krievu TV vairs pilnīgi neko nemaksā. Tak labāk Rimčikā nopērc jaunu TV ar pulti un videoieeju par 40Ls un nečakarē bobi. Bet nu ja gribi lodēt, tad varu izstāstīt, kas kur jāvieno.

----------


## M_J

Man mājās ir gandrīz tāds pats "Elektrons", tikai diemžēl ar 61cm padomju kineskopu, kam sen jau izbeigusies sarkanā krāsa. Bet ne par to ir stāsts. Kaut kad 90-to gadu sākumā ieliku viņam "latgalītē" pirktu video ieeju. Shēma elementāra, gan jau krievu interneta plašumos atrodama. Pielodējama platei no otras puses, šķiet, ka pretī radiokanālam. Iespējams, ka bija kāds celiņš pušu jāpārkasa. Neatceros - sen tas bij'. Darbība automātiska - tiklīdz ieejā parādījās videosignāls, tā tika atslēgts radiokanāls un pieslēgta videoieeja. Kā toreiz konstatēju - 3УСЦТ shēmā jau viss ir sagatavots, lai bez sāpēm iebūvētu video ieeju.

----------


## janys

Šim dekoderim ir( RF izejas ligzdiņa) nevajag neko tur lodēt.

----------


## SnacK

Lattelecom dekoderim nav mudulatora, tapēc no RF izejas jēga maza...

----------


## ezis666

Un RF izejai pierakstīts (bypass)...

----------


## Pocis

Siem modeliem video ielikt ir diezgan vienkarši.

----------


## janys

RF izeja domāta lai pieslēgtu nākamo dekoderi jo tur dot ārā analogo signālu no parastās antenas. Tas ir laikam domāts ka pie vienas antenas var pievienot vairākus dekoderus un ja garš vads tad bez modulatora nevar iztikt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Savulaik videomagnetofonu ziedu laikos latgalite.lv varēja nopirkt šādas videoieejas, kas parādoties videosignālam automātiski pārslēdz TV video režīmā. Varbūt tagad atkal ir.
Šim televizoram labi būtu iebūvēt vēl arī releju, kas to ieslēdz kopā ar dekoderu ar dekodera pulti.

----------


## JDat

Ja chakareet bobi, tad ar lodaamuru protams. Nevar izraut no veca videomagiisha (vai kur citur) RF modulatoru un piesleegt starp DVB-T uztveereeju un teljuka anteenas ieeju? Man te ir aizkeeries vecs videomagjis ar modulatoru uz 3-4 metru kanaalu. Jaaizcelj aaraa no magiisha tas modulators, jaapievelk +5V baroshana un jaauzliek RCA video un audio ieejas. Tas taa, tikai gadiijumam ja jaachakaree bobis, nevis nopietnai lietai.

----------


## zipo93

Es savam teļļukam visu saslēdzu pēc tādas shēmas kādu ielika Pocis, bet tad viņam pārstāja slēgties iekšā kineskops. Nekas nemainās slēdzi ieslēdzot/izslēdzot. Es to shēmu uzlodēju uz citas A1 plates, un pēc tam tik ieliku plati ar video ieeju TV, bet uz viņas jau tik maz detaļu, ka nezvai tā būs pie vainas.

----------


## next

Paskaties vai nav pazudis kontakts starp kineskopu un plati kas uz kineskopa kaklinja sprauzhas.
Varbuut nejaushi aizkjeeri un izkustinaaji.

----------


## zipo93

Ar kineskopa plati viss kārtībā. Viss ir sasprausts tā kā vajag, bet vienlaga kineskopam kvēles nav un skaļrunis tikai skaļi burkšķ (ar skaļuma potenciometru burkšķēšanas skaļums nemainās). Mēģināšu nolodēt video ieeju un skatīsos kas notiek.
EDIT: Noņēmu video ieeju nekas neaminijās, ieliku atpakaļ veco A1 plati, viss aizgāja. Secinājums: bija beigta tā otra A1 plate. Uz tās plates ir tikai 5 rezistori un 5 kondensatori, kuri izskatās vizuāli veseli. Kā dēļ tāda sīkuma var nedarboties kineskops?

----------


## Didzis

12V barošanu saaiž uz īso un nostrādā barbloka aizsardzība. Viss tak elementāri  ::

----------


## defs

12 v baro rindu ģeneratoru.Ja tas nav,tad nava arī augstsprieguma. Kinospoks kvēli saņem no rindu izejas trafa-speciāls tinums virsū tam.

----------

